# Miniteich - alles verkehrt gemacht?



## petri2000 (8. Mai 2009)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

ich bin neu hier und freue mich, dass ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen bin. 

Ich habe eine wunderschöne Terasse mit gaaaanz vielen Blumen (so mag ich das)  und das einzige was mir noch fehlte war ein Teich. Eingraben kann ich aber leider keinen, da meine Terasse über den Garagen ist und ungefähr nur 30cm Erde das ganze bedecken.
Ich hab mich dann auf die Suche gemacht nach Alternativen und bin bei der-besondere-Garten auf die halben Weinfässer gestoßen! Sehen Klasse aus und sind von der Größe her ideal für meine Terasse. 

Gestern hab ich das Fass dann bekommen und mich gleich voller Freude an die Arbeit gemacht - ab ins Gartencenter 40 l Teicherde gekauft (das Fass hat ein Volumen von 100 l), eine wunderschöne Seerose und einen __ Rohrkolben. 

Zuvor hab ich das Fass mit Wasser gefüllt, dann habe ich die Erde eingefüllt und in einem Pflanzkorb die Seerose versenkt. Den Rohrkolben hab ich in die Erde ins Wasser (ohne Korb) gepflanzt. Dann hab ich noch einen weißen Marmorkies gekauft und über die Erde gestreut, da ich das Gefühl hatte, dass das ganze nicht so "fest" war...  

Das Wasser ist auch heute noch relativ trüb und ich weiß nicht ob ich eine Pumpe zum reinigen anbringen sollte? Ich weiß auch nicht, ob das mit der Teicherde und dem Kies ein Fehler war...  

Was meint Ihr? Hab ich das ganze falsch angegangen? 

Ps.: Fische möchte ich nicht in den Miniteich tun.

Danke für Eure Ratschläge - hoffe ich bekomme keine allzugroßen Schelten von den Profis 

LG Petra


----------



## Silke (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Miniteich - alles verkehrt gemacht?*

Hallo,
erst mal herzlich willkommen bei uns.

Nun ja, vielleicht hättest du erst lesen sollen und dann starten???
Dann hättest du gewusst, dass du dir die Teicherde hättest sparen können. Die hat meist viel zu viele Nährstoffe, so dass du über kurz oder lang ein Algenproblem bekommst.
Nimm sie wieder raus und fülle stattdessen Sand rein (ganz normalen von der Kiesgrube)
Dann pflanzst du ein und befestigst die Pflanzen mit ein paar größeren Steinen, bis sie angewachsen sind. Kauf dir noch ein paar Unterwasserpflanzen - sind gut als Nährstoffzehrer.
Ansonsten ... Geduld haben, dann wird das was.
Und ... wo sind die Bilder?


----------



## Christine (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Miniteich - alles verkehrt gemacht?*

Hallo Petra,

und herzlich :Willkommen2 bei uns.

Der Weg von Silke ist radikal, aber richtig. Aber dennoch...

Ich würd erstmal abwarten. Mit Seerose und __ Rohrkolben hast Du zwei starkzehrende Pflanzen in Deinem Teich, die einiges an Nährstoffen verarbeiten können. Die Trübstoffe setzen sich nach ein paar Tagen. Mit Pech kriegst ein paar Algen. Grünalgen, die das Wasser verfärben verflüchtigen sich auch wieder, Fadenalgen kannst Du abfischen.

Was Du aber im Auge behalten musst, ist der Geruch des Wassers. Algen müffeln nicht. Schlecht gereinigte Weinfässer schon. 

Ein Pumpe reinigt das Wasser nicht, sie rührt nur kräftig drin rum. Das ist in von Vorteil wenn man z.B. keine Mücken haben möchte. Das ist von Nachteil, wenn es ständig auf die Seerosenblätter regnet. Für so ein Teichlein ein Filter ist völlig unnötig.

Und - wie Silke schon schrieb - wo sind die Fotos?


----------

